# Push Kick - hip joint problem



## BashFeri (Jan 20, 2010)

I recently started taking Muay Thai classes 5 times a week and i for now i must say its very challenging. I`m still at the stage where i am learning the basic techniques.
So yesterday i was taught how to execute a push kick(front kick, foot jab whatever you like), and the problem is that i cant extend my kicking leg fully because if i do i get a crack sound from the hip and thigh joint and it feels very uncomfortable.
I hope that this can be fixed with some exercises.
If anyone had a same problem or has a solution for this please help me out.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jan 20, 2010)

A crack sound?!! Well age could be a factor,but since you are a beginning Muay Thai student and going 5 times a week, I will assume that you are young. Since Muay Thai training is so vigerous and most beginners are not used to that kind of training, it could POSSIBLY be that you tendons are inflamed.  Tendons swell and can become very hard and prevent normal skeletal movement. If this is the case,you will notice knots in the hip area. My best advice is to discontinue training until you are examined by a physician before you do some real damage. Most older adults have hip joint pain to some degree. I point this out because if you do real damage now,your senior years could be excruciatingly painful.


----------



## egg (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm not an expert with physio but starting off muay thai five times a week sounds like a hectic schedule. How many hours is it altogether? You might be overtraining and/or not stretched enough. 

I hope it gets better !


----------



## BashFeri (Jan 21, 2010)

Well maybe I exaggerated when i said it was a crack sound, more like a silenced click sound.  The sessions are 90 min long and i think i`m the oldest at age 19.
It does not hurt when it happens just feels rather uncomfortable.
This problem only occurs when i try to extend my kicking leg when executing a push kick, and at earlier times when i was standing on one leg and was doing circles with my knees as part of the warm up.
I was hoping i could make it disappear with some exercises or something...
My brother had the same problem when he was doing kickboxing but he did not stick with it for very long. and he was 14 when he attended kickboxing classes...
God i hope its not some genetic problem.
Thank you for your replies.


----------



## egg (Jan 21, 2010)

I turn 19 on Saturday haha not that old.

I think I know what you mean, I have the same clicking feeling or sometimes even a block when I try to do my splits as well as in my foot when I walk.

If it's what I think it is it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jan 21, 2010)

I would suggest trying some anti-inflammatory meds like naproxen sodium(Naprosen, Alieve) or ibuprofen.  It's most likely inflamed tendons. That really is a heavy workout schedule for a beginner even at 19 (unless you are a runner) You should consider a short break to get the inflammation down.


----------



## Akira (Jan 21, 2010)

Man stop training altogether and go and see a doctor or physio.  Ignoring any kind of joint pain is just asking for trouble.


----------



## BashFeri (Jan 21, 2010)

Its not painful at all, i feel no pain whatsoever, when i try to perform a push kick i hear that sound from the joint and i feel like its not a natural movement to my leg... that is all.
Maybe my hip flexor is not strong enough.
Anyway I am going to tell my kru about this today.


----------



## searcher (Jan 24, 2010)

You need to do as Akira said and go see a doctor.    Depending on where the orgination of the clicking is, it could get serious very quickly.    Most of the time a clickign is felt or heard that is coming from the lower back, not from the hip.    Even though it may feel like it is coming from the hip.      Often times this is a sign of a weak lower back.    Easily fixed if that is what it truly is.

GO TO THE DOCTOR!!!!!!!!!


----------

